# Help! Accidental Overdose of Rid-Ich



## jonclark96 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm such a bonehead! I just realized that I mid-read the directions on the Rid-Ich bottle, and accidentally doubled the dose recommended. I noticed that have an outbreak of ich in my 180 gallon SA/CA tank. I dosed 10 ml/10 gallons instead of 5 mL.

Right now, most of the fish appear to be acting normally, with the exception of my pair of leutistic HRPs, which are just kind of hovering behind some plants with their fins clamped a bit.

What should I do? My plan was to do another 25% water change tomorrow and redose. Do you think that I should do anything else?

Thanks for any helpful suggestions.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

If you are worried you should do an immediate water change. WHy would youw ait if you were worried.

That being said, rid ich isn't even an actual med...


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

Personally, I would do an immediate water change. Medications put stress on fish enough at the normal dose. . . . if you don't think it will hurt them, then I guess leave it, but if you have the slightest worry, I would do the water change asap.


----------



## jonclark96 (Feb 9, 2009)

I did a 50% water change, so in theory, the dosage should be correct. Everyone is acting normal. Anyone see any issues with continuing treatment with the correct dosage?

Under_Control - What do you mean that Rid-Ich isn't an actual medication?


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

just put the carbon back into your filters, will remove the medication


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, I was thinking of kordon's other products, prevent ich and prevent fungus. Both are junk.


----------

